# Chances of VISA invite with 60 points in EOI



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
Please suggest what are the chances of getting a visa (Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa) invite with 60 points in EoI
Points breakup is as follows

Age 33-39: 25
English Language (Proficient English - IELTS 7): 10
Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation(Five years overseas ): 10
Qualifications (Australian or recognized overseas), Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters): 15
*Total: 60*

Note: 
Positive ACS skill assessment was done on 18 June 2013 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). This ANZSCO Code is listed in skilled occupation list (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf)

Regards,
Satish


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

with 60 points for 2611 chances are very slim mate
out of 1380 places 991 are already taken this year in this category..
have a look at Skill Select website, Reports section, Occupation Ceilings


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

pablozaur said:


> with 60 points for 2611 chances are very slim mate
> out of 1380 places 991 are already taken this year in this category..
> have a look at Skill Select website, Reports section, Occupation Ceilings


Thanks for quick reply. 
*Firstly*, are 60 points enough or does additional 5 points make any difference to chances of getting a visa invite
*Secondly*, as mentioned on skill select "Expressions of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.", so do we get an invite sooner or later? Or it is also a possibility that we do not get an invite at all?

*Lastly*, once we get a visa invite generally how much time does it take for processing (assuming all papers are in place)?

Regards,
Satish


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

2611 is really stuffed with applicants, I'm not sure even if 65 points would cut it for you at this stage.. browse the forum there should be lots of resources available on 2611 topic
unless you don't mind waiting 8 months for Ceilings to be cleared again just submit your EOI even today, it's free and you can always update it if your points increase..

Another risk with 2611 is that there's a chance that Immi will remove it from SOL list next year, they remove some occupations every year these days and this one has been flooded with applications recently.. it probably won't happen as it's $$ for them, visa prices are getting more expensive every year..

But like I said before, even if you have 60 points and valid ACS just submit your EOI even today, you'll at least book your spot in queue


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

pablozaur said:


> 2611 is really stuffed with applicants, I'm not sure even if 65 points would cut it for you at this stage.. browse the forum there should be lots of resources available on 2611 topic
> unless you don't mind waiting 8 months for Ceilings to be cleared again just submit your EOI even today, it's free and you can always update it if your points increase..
> 
> Another risk with 2611 is that there's a chance that Immi will remove it from SOL list next year, they remove some occupations every year these days and this one has been flooded with applications recently.. it probably won't happen as it's $$ for them, visa prices are getting more expensive every year..
> ...


I am okay with waiting 8 months. However in case 261111 is removed from SOL next year then this waiting will be wasted or already applied would be considered for visa invite?


Regards,
Satish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

satishkhatri said:


> I am okay with waiting 8 months. However in case 261111 is removed from SOL next year then this waiting will be wasted or already applied would be considered for visa invite?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Satish


hi satish,

you don't panic about the removal of your occupation completely from SOL as your occupation as a good number of places set for this year. Next year may witness a decrease of about 50% in the worst case, deletion of your occupation is far more than the reality.

So, you don't need to worry about this situation. however, the current selection scheme that is prorata and 50-50 seats allocation for 189 and 489/190 may exist in the worst case. Why can't you try to enhance your overall points instead.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi satish,
> Why can't you try to enhance your overall points instead.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi
In January I will complete 8 years of experience as per ACS. So in Feb 2014 I will have additional 5 points making the total 65. Other than that I do not see many options to increase the score. So, which makes more sense - shall I wait till Feb 2014 and submit EoI with 65 points OR submit EoI now with 60 points?

Regards,
Satish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

satishkhatri said:


> Hi
> In January I will complete 8 years of experience as per ACS. So in Feb 2014 I will have additional 5 points making the total 65. Other than that I do not see many options to increase the score. So, which makes more sense - shall I wait till Feb 2014 and submit EoI with 65 points OR submit EoI now with 60 points?
> 
> Regards,
> Satish


hi satish,

do lodge the EOI now itself as it is true that no one knows when one gets an invite. your points will auto-up[date when you complete 8 years. in fact, you will get an email from skill select stating the same. so, create an EOI with existing points itself.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks you Sathiya and Pablozaur, I will lodge EoI in couple of days.

Regards,
Satish


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

*EOI invitation chances*

Dear Satish,

It would be very useful if you could let me know the status of your EOI and what happened once you applied.

I am also in the same position now as you were last year.

Your response would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

apply for state sponsorship, with SS you will get invite (if they like you )


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi satish,
> 
> do lodge the EOI now itself as it is true that no one knows when one gets an invite. your points will auto-up[date when you complete 8 years. in fact, you will get an email from skill select stating the same. so, create an EOI with existing points itself.
> 
> ...



Hi Sathiya,

I have received an invitation for State Sponsorship (489). Does it mean my EOI is fine and i gave got 60 points as I mentioned?
ACS verified my experience after july 2012 to be eligible. but my work exp starts from august 2010 as I mentioned in EOI. (my current experience is 4 years) but Will ACS evaluation result in my VIsa rejection and can i lose 5 points of experience?

Please help me.


----------



## pavankumarkavety (May 10, 2015)

*eoi with 60 points*

Hi, can anyone please let me the current response time for EOI with 60 points


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

pavankumarkavety said:


> Hi, can anyone please let me the current response time for EOI with 60 points


What occupation? If you're an accountant, you won't receive an invitation any time soon if you don't have at least 70 points. If you're a chef, you may receive an invitation within the next month or two.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> What occupation? If you're an accountant, you won't receive an invitation any time soon if you don't have at least 70 points. If you're a chef, you may receive an invitation within the next month or two.


I am a civil engineer with 60 points and EOI submitted on 23/12/2015 and Updated on 26/12/2015 !


----------



## pavankumarkavety (May 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> What occupation? If you're an accountant, you won't receive an invitation any time soon if you don't have at least 70 points. If you're a chef, you may receive an invitation within the next month or two.



Hi Maggie,

Thanks for the reply. I am a software engineer.


Regards,
Pavan.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> I am a civil engineer with 60 points and EOI submitted on 23/12/2015 and Updated on 26/12/2015 !


Civil Engineer is not a pro rata occupation, so I think you would be invited within the next 2-3 invitation rounds (check the EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for January thread for a better idea).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

pavankumarkavety said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am a software engineer.
> 
> ...


I think Software Engineer is 2613xx occupation? If so, it is a pro rata occupation and there is an enormous backlog of 60 point applications and they are only issuing a fixed number of invitations each invitation round. At the moment, 60-point EOI submissions are waiting approx. 7 months to receive invitations.


----------



## jopsfra (Jan 18, 2016)

What are the chances of getting an invitation for 60 pointers 489 Family sponsored for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

jopsfra said:


> What are the chances of getting an invitation for 60 pointers 489 Family sponsored for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


They are only issuing 5 invitations each round so it's a very slow process. The last published results were from the Jan. 8th invitation round when the cutoff was Dec. 15th for 70 point submissions. There's no way to know how many more recent 70 point, 65 point and 60 point submissions are ahead of you in the queue, so it's impossible to predict when you may receive an invitation.

If you can boost your points higher within the 489 FS category or reach enough points for a 190 or 189 visa, you should try to do that.


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Sathiya, 

I have applied for 189 Business Analyst in July-15 with 60 points, I will get additional 5 points from my Australian experience (3 years) on 9th March and the invitation round is also on 9th March, do you know what's the cut off date for department for issuing invitations? 

I saw only 170 invites are left now so most likely this will be the last round for Business Analysts?

Please let me know. thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## kelynrowe2014 (May 8, 2013)

Any thoughts on this

263111 
EOI lodged 03/03/2016 ( 60 points 189, 65 points 190 NSW)
PTE 65+

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tanveer1981 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all,
What are the chances of getting EOI with 60 points in 263111 (Computer Network Engineer).
I'm waiting since October, 2016 from Pakistan. Only 44 seats are available & I'm not hopeful that I will get positive EOI in this term.
What will be the Chances in next term???
Regards
Tanveer


----------

